# MAC OS X - Truth Revealed



## iMav (May 15, 2007)

Well im starting this thread where some revelations about the MAC OS X will be discussed .... and believe me u will be surprised at some

also the goods wil be discussed

1. There's no Cut/Move option u can only copy paste between drives
in other words i download a song on a certain folder say desktop and if  want to put in a folder songs somewhere else i will have to copy-paste it there and then delete it from where i dont want it

2. As in windows If u right click on a file and select another application to open it and select it to be set as default same is not the case in MAC ... here if u choose another application for a file it will be only for that file and not the file type

3. If u load ntfs drives they are loaded as connected servers (im still unable to make them writtable)

4. Dashboard & Expose are useful .... however at times i would say a sidebar for gadgets is better coz then i dont need to load another 'desktop' for accessing my gadgets

5. if u take a screenshot using grab and u want to save it with extension .jpg u can only save it with extension .tiff or xyz.jpg.tiff and if u choose .jpg.tiff here is the wierd part just remove the .tiff after saving the file and then it ecomes jpg file and the size shoots drastically

6. it also has a similar to aero effect ... ur menus are transparet

a lot more revelations will be coming


----------



## gxsaurav (May 15, 2007)

Well, from my own experience of the so called good UI/OS.

1) There is no Full Window concept. When you try to maximize a Windows it zooms to the size of content in it. This results in you having a lot of Windows on screen. Technically speaking this increases the load on Video frame buffer or Video memory. Mac UI is palate based, like in Photoshop there are 3 palates. Viewport, Toolbox & layers/history etc. To get an idea of how the plated UI of Mac is, try GIMP on Windows. It really hinders the usability, cos now Photoshop has 3 Windows, & all are separate entities. Just minimizing the viewport will not minimize Photoshop.

2) Dock shows all you frequent applications, but what about less frequent ones? There is no "Other apps" thing. The best way I was able to manage is to make a new folder "Applications" & put the shortcuts of non-frequent apps in it. Now to start these apps first click on the dock to open this folder & then the apps. This could have been solved if there was a Menu kind of option in dock

3) Non-Standard keyboard shortcuts.

4) The UI is white, & there is no inbuilt option in the OS to change it to something else like black. There is smooth stripe skin but comon.....it's gray.

5) WMA's doesn't play in iTunes, nothing does. Just mp3 & AAC. Despite of using aac it doesn't sync with my K750i.

Quicktime doesn't full screens. You will need to pay $30 for full screen. The only must have option is VLC player for MaC. Installig Flip4Mac helps in quicktime but it is also a paid application & doesn't support wma in iTunes


There is no way I ould play my WMA in Mac. I had to install 3rd party application VLC Player. Out of the box the multimedia capabilites of Mac doesn't seem that right all of a sudden.


 6) Also there is no PIM. I do not have access to outlook/office on Mac, & m seriously missing it. There are 3 seperate application such as Mail, Calender & Address book.


----------



## iMav (May 15, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> 2) Dock shows all you frequent applications, but what about less frequent ones? There is no "Other apps" thing. The best way I was able to manage is to make a new folder "Applications" & put the shortcuts of non-frequent apps in it. Now to start these apps first click on the dock to open this folder & then the apps. This could have been solved if there was a Menu kind of option in dock


 and if u try to drag ur applications folder to the dock ... it gets deleted


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (May 15, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> and if u try to drag ur applications folder to the dock ... it gets deleted


 Mav , to add applications to the dock , you have to run them , then when they're running you have to right-click em n then select add to dock . whew , wuite an excersise just to add a shorcut to dock 

seems like a Trio of mac users here


----------



## gxsaurav (May 15, 2007)

Zeeshan come on yahoo.

You can open your applications folder & there you will see icons for many application. Drag those application to Dock that might make a shortcut of those apps insted of moving those apps to dock.



> seems like a Trio of mac users here



psst......we do not own a Macintosh :-"


----------



## iMav (May 15, 2007)

i finally added application folder to my dock ...


----------



## Kiran.dks (May 15, 2007)

Amazing facts! Why the hell is it praised so much? Just an eye candy!
It's time when people realize what exactly "productivity" mean. There is no doubt what-so-ever that Windows is miles ahead of Mac in this respect.


----------



## iMav (May 15, 2007)

there was a time when multimedia people used mac because some applications such as image editors, video tools were mac exclusive but now no more 

and as i said i will also highlight some goods as compared to windows .. there are only a handful though 

bluetooth:
it was absolutely easy for me to setup my fone with mac .. and the best part is tht it will detect what kind of fone u have and then send a file to ur fone which u install will sync ur fone with the pc and will easily transfer all contacts and calendars to the mac ... vista cant do it as effectively as mac can ... so bluetooth gets 10/10 in mac


----------



## gxsaurav (May 15, 2007)

There is also another reason. *On a Mac, what u see is what u get (in colour).* However with Windows XP the ability to use your own color profile system wide on any monitor took away this novelty of Mac 



			
				iMav said:
			
		

> bluetooth:
> it was absolutely easy for me to setup my fone with mac .. and the best part is tht it will detect what kind of fone u have and then send a file to ur fone which u install will sync ur fone with the pc and will easily transfer all contacts and calendars to the mac ... vista cant do it as effectively as mac can ... so bluetooth gets 10/10 in mac


Mac has bluetooth device onboard in the hardware, means no more using USB bluetooth stick. However file transfer using bluetooth is slow. My data cable of K750i isn't working to sync things thogh the memory card is visible. Vista does the same using bluetooth but only if you have a Windows mobile device.

Macboys, where are you, i need help in finding a proper Music Player other then iTunes for Mac. I thought it was said that Mac have thousands of application. Well, refer me to one which playes wma files.


----------



## iMav (May 16, 2007)

ah i forgot about this earlier ...

in a mac u can set the pc to emit sounds every hour or so u have a guy/gal/kid's voice tht will shout the time .... i find it cool besides not only tht u can add animation to the clock such tht ':' between the time will blink also u can have seconds display

dont know about wma but i found a stripped down msn messenger for mac by microsoft

hey chk out *this widget* it allows to type sms on dashboard then select the recipient from there (ur contacts are all thr if synced) then send sms thru fone via bluetooth ...


----------



## aryayush (May 16, 2007)

LOL! Reading some of your complaints gives me the impression that I am reading the posts of three year old kids. 

Honestly, how intelligent do you have to be to properly drag a folder onto a dock? Or how much IQ does it require to at least try right clicking on a folder in the dock to see what happens!

Kids, play time is over. Mac OS X sucks. Uninstall it and get on with your lives.




			
				Kiran_tech_mania said:
			
		

> Amazing facts!


Facts!!! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha!


----------



## iMav (May 16, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Honestly, how intelligent do you have to be to properly drag a folder onto a dock? Or how much IQ does it require to at least try right clicking on a folder in the dock to see what happens!


 well its actually a little tricky to move a folder to the dock iw ill explain:

u cannot place a folder in the dock to ur left of the separator but u can do tht on ur right which 1 realises after trying a few times ...

and we aint complaining just highlightimg certain 'facts' about the mac os x which others didnt know


----------



## gxsaurav (May 16, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Kids, play time is over. Mac OS X sucks. Uninstall it and get on with your lives.


OMG ARE YOU ARYA, DID SOMEONE HACKED YOUR PASSWORD.

 & no, atleast I don't intend to uninstall Mac. Why should I? Isn't it supposed to be the worlds best OS  well,  I m happy to use the worlds best OS  right? We have problems so as a loyal macboy & a member of this forum it is your duty to help us.



> Amazing facts!


Yup facts like 

1) Mac doesn't play WMA out of the box

2) Doesn't have cut option

3) Doesn't comes with a messenger client which works with all protocalls out there (I mean to say adium which is free)

4) etc etc

This just in,  I need to attach my Mobile phone to Mac using data cable. Any idea arya? if you are able to connect your SE W500i then My K750i can also be added.


----------



## iMav (May 16, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> we do not own a Macintosh :-"


 its a hackintosh 



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> Mac OS X sucks. Uninstall it and get on with your


truth prevails some day it had to come out and it finally did


----------



## Kiran.dks (May 16, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Facts!!! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha!



Save some laughter for 'other' part of life. Hopefully I assume that you do have other world than the dreadful mac world.


----------



## Third Eye (May 16, 2007)

Windows rocks man


----------



## praka123 (May 16, 2007)

First bashing Linux,Now MAC-sure those thread starters are Windows fan boys.its pity on u for such a childish try.


----------



## sachin_kothari (May 16, 2007)

i am loving this windows v/s linux v/s mac. 
makes for an interesting read.


----------



## gxsaurav (May 16, 2007)

> Save some laughter for 'other' part of life. Hopefully I assume that you do have other world than the dreadful mac world.


Kiran, just like you even I doubt it , the only reason for that laughter I can find is "Amazement" & "jealousy" that we have pointed out in an unbiased manner where MacOS sux & where it kicks the hell out of Windows, which might have shocked the macboys regarding there "Perfect OS"

I guess, just like few other Macboys, arya also needs a life 



			
				prakka said:
			
		

> First bashing Linux,Now MAC-sure those thread starters are Windows fan boys.its pity on u for such a childish try.


Stop hijacking threads.

In that thread I didn't bash Linux for a moment, I bashed the applications cos an OS is as good as the applications are. In linux the state of applications isn't that gr8 right now. Now, plz mind from posting such hijacking comments. We are just making things clear & removing misconception of people who say Linux is good or Mac is good & will take over the world....we are just showing here why it won't beat Windows, something we have always done. Showing the facts.

@ sachin

This is not a flame war bhai, we all know the short comings of Windows right, some also know the shortcomings of Linux but no one knows the shortcomings of Mac cos it runs on Macintosh only. Well we now have access to it so it is high time we show the forum users where it sux & where it prevails compared to most dominating OS platform out there. Windows.

We go to the nearest Apple Shop & work on Mac there whole day, log in via safari find flaws & post them here.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (May 16, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> we all know the short comings of Windows right, some also know the shortcomings of Linux but no one knows the shortcomings of Mac cos it runs on Macintosh only. Well we now have access to it so it is high time we show the forum users where it sux & where it prevails compared to most dominating OS platform out there. Windows.


 and if we don't point out the shortcomings in an OS then how will developer's add new features and ammend fill up the shortcomings .

Mac users should consider it beneficial , coz now there's someone there to tell them what is wrong with their OS n that how it can be made better 



			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> First bashing Linux,Now MAC-sure those thread starters are Windows fan boys.its pity on u for such a childish try.


 mate , my motif is not to bash ny OS but to express what i feel is missing so that developers can provide that n that if it exists then other users can tell me how to use it . i've never really said that "linux is this , Win is that " i've always pointed out my problems objectively and that's what iMav n Saurav are doing too


----------



## gxsaurav (May 16, 2007)

Posting flaws in an OS actully helps the developers in making it better. Isn't that what beta testing is for. Well, I guess atleast Mac developers know how much we miss a cut feature in Mac. Who knows maybe after 5 years of relesing MacOS X they will finally add this basic feature.


----------



## blackpearl (May 16, 2007)

I guess there is no option to submit error report in a Mac, 'coz mac users don't believe there _can_ be errors.


----------



## Kiran.dks (May 16, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Posting flaws in an OS actully helps the developers in making it better. Isn't that what beta testing is for. Well, I guess atleast Mac developers know how much we miss a cut feature in Mac. Who knows maybe after 5 years of relesing MacOS X they will finally add this basic feature.



They will refrain from doing it and instead say that cutting is not allowed as it's one of the core security feature to avoid loosing data due to inefficient copying!


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (May 16, 2007)

Kiran_tech_mania said:
			
		

> They will refrain from doing it and instead say that cutting is not allowed as it's one of the core security feature to avoid loosing data due to inefficient copying!


 lolz


----------



## gxsaurav (May 16, 2007)

blackpearl said:
			
		

> I guess there is no option to submit error report in a Mac, 'coz mac users don't believe there *can *be errors.



lolz...there are errors indeed, but just like some macboys say "Whats the point of talking about a security bug :-", talking just makes it popular. So if there is a bug then keep quite about it & fix it. This way people will never know about the bug & Apple will sale there products"



> They will refrain from doing it and instead say that cutting is not allowed as it's one of the core security feature to avoid loosing data due to inefficient copying!



ROFL dude...

I just can't believe the level of jealousy & anger in arya's post. I mean, comon....I am using an OS & pointing out the flaws, whats wrong in that? Didn't he do the same when he was using Windows Vista ? Did we got angry & told him "Vista sux uninstall it"


----------



## iMav (May 16, 2007)

linux and macs have to understand a simple thing ... windows is numero uno coz it is better than both coz of the features it provides and most of windows users are not cia, kgb, raw agents who require their machine to be absolutely secure running on 2048 bit ssl encrytion .... they will achieve nothing by hi-jacking threads and claiming that windows sux ... the fact is those posts give us an oppurtunity to tell others that windows is infact better in more ways than 1 and this thread also goes on to show the same

mac os x is the best implementation of the unix platform (undoubtedly) and it has some major basic flaws which are quite evident within 2 days of using it so well cant help it read my siggy 

another problem in the mac is that u cnnot hide file extensions for even applications that the OS knows how to open/run for example my sify dialler works fine but the extension .jar cannot be hidden


----------



## goobimama (May 16, 2007)

This thread is a joke and should be merged with that joke thread that going on in the chit chat section....


----------



## aryayush (May 16, 2007)

OK, I'd thought I would just ignore this thread because everyone knows how baised the unbaised reviewers in this thread are. But apparently, the other users on this forum are just as stupid as the initiators of this thread.

You guys are acting like you are out here genuinely pointing out the pros and cons of the operating system. Well, I see none of the hundreds of things that Mac OS X does a lot better than Windows or that Windows does not do at all in this thread.

And the cons. You guys, after all your research, have come up with exactly two problems:
1. No option to cut and paste files between drives.
2. iTunes does not support WMA.

The first one is a genuine flaw and it is widely accepted. It will most probably be fixed in Leopard but anyway, it is a flaw. Point noted.
The second one is simple crap. No one expects iTunes and iPod to play WMA files and Apple will not give you this functionality. The 'DOC' format is a standard for documents so Mac OS X supports it. Windows Media formats are not the standard. AFAIK, they are used only for pornographic files. Windows Media Player does not play M4A files either and no one expects it too.
Oh, and BTW, there are media players on Mac OS X that do play Windows Media formats, starting with Windows Media Player itself. But if gx_saurav expects to rely on me for doing a basic search on MacUpdate, he'll be waiting forever because that aint gonna happen.


So, anyway, I challenge you (iMav and gx_saurav). Spend one week with the OS and then post every single flaw you come across in it. Post them pointwise, no matter how small they are. Let us see the best you can do. And then I'll do some myth-busting. Let's get started.

I know things will get rough so I'm starting a new thread in the Fight Club forum.


----------



## iMav (May 16, 2007)

@arya dude looks like u jumped directly to this page and missed the rest of the points  go thru the first page also theres a point by point brief of some flaws 

@goobi actuallly the thread is not a joke but the posts are quite funny considering the fact that the so called best OS has some serious basics gone wrong


----------



## aryayush (May 16, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> This thread is a joke and should be merged with that joke thread that going on in the chit chat section....


Exactly. I'm hoping goobimama will later assist me in some of that myth-busting with his excellent sense of humour.


----------



## iMav (May 16, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> You guys are acting like you are out here genuinely pointing out the pros and cons of the operating system. Well, I see none of the hundreds of things that Mac OS X does a lot better than Windows or that Windows does not do at all in this thread.


 no 1 has reprimanded u from posting the goods if we hv missed some ... as i said there are only a handful some of which i hav spoken of

myth busting well the first 2 pages are myth busters enough coz these are facts that u, goobi, nep, & andy hav hidden and u still claimed that ur OS is the best


----------



## aryayush (May 16, 2007)

Things start going downhill from your second point itself. It is wrong. The option is there in Mac OS X and it is more advanced than it is in Windows. But I won't point it out now.

I'm giving you time. Do your research. Try to make sure you don't post stupid points such as your second one. I want to give you a chance not to make a fool of yourself (but which I know you inevitably will).

Are you up to the challenge or not?


----------



## gxsaurav (May 16, 2007)

> This thread is a joke and should be merged with that joke thread that going on in the chit chat section....


You can say that, pointing out the flaws of a so called Unflawed OS is indeed a joke right 



> OK, I'd thought I would just ignore this thread because everyone knows how biased the unbiased reviewers in this thread are.


What biased Did we pointed out something wrong, tell us if we did, we will fix the wrong post here. 

Or is it that you just don't like accepting that MacOS has flaws.



> The second one is simple crap. No one expects iTunes and iPod to play WMA files and Apple will not give you this functionality.





> Oh, and BTW, there are media players on Mac OS X that do play Windows Media formats, starting with Windows Media Player itself


Did you read the previous post or just jumped to this post? Even I mentioned that QuickTime plays wma & wmv with Flip4Mac & iTunes uses QuickTime engine (that’s knows to all users), so why can't iTunes play wma or flac or ape or ogg? When most of them can be played fine in QuickTime. iTunes is a music player application for MacOS X, so shouldn't it support all music formats out there? Well if it doesn't & only support 2 formats then any sane computer user will say it sux.



> So, anyway, I challenge you (iMav and gx_saurav). Spend one week with the OS and then post every single flaw you come across in it. Post them pointwise, no matter how small they are. Let us see the best you can do. And then I'll do some myth-busting. Let's get started.


nah, I don't stay at the Apple store whole day to find flaws, I got many other things to do so u can keep the challenge to yourself. About using the OS for a week, dude I am already using it since 5 years & I m roaming around the Apple store from the last 5 days. Only kids can chalange on forums 



> I know things will get rough so I'm starting a new thread in the Fight Club forum.


Don't know about iMav but I will only post flaws no flame wars 




			
				imav said:
			
		

> 2. As in windows If u right click on a file and select another application to open it and select it to be set as default same is not the case in MAC ... here if u choose another application for a file it will be only for that file and not the file type


Can we really set to open all files with that particualr application in Mac? Tell us how...you are a 8 months old mac user so help us. If you got good points to post then do so, we are not stoping you from pointing those things which are better then Windows, cos that is the thing which makes Mac better, right.


----------



## iMav (May 16, 2007)

gx ur siggy is incomplete .... u forgot mac  and iv also been posting the good and bad now its not my fault tht there is more bad than good


----------



## gxsaurav (May 16, 2007)

@iMav

Mac doesn't makes me fat man,  I m trying to diet u know 

(had a pastry in morning, couldn't resist didi's home made cake :drool)


----------



## aryayush (May 16, 2007)

Forget the good. That's my department. Just post all the negative points in one thread and number them. If I start replying in this thread, my post will get buried here and then some days later, you guys will again start singing about the same negative points which I have already cleared. It happens all the time.

So just post all the flaws serially in that Fight Club thread.

Or wait. I guess you guys have only managed to come up with the two problems I mentioned and therefore, don't want to take me up on the challenge...


----------



## iMav (May 16, 2007)

aaj tak breaking news:

arya ne challenge diya ab dekhna hai ki baki members kli kya pratikriya hai


----------



## gxsaurav (May 16, 2007)

Braking news : Windows users do not give a damn about challenges of macboys on an internet forum. .

We are neutral & not loyal to a brand. If we like something in Windows we praise it, if we like something in Mac we also praise it. If we don't like something in Mac & Windows we hate it. Simple

By the way arya, where is the option to change UI colours in MacOS X? I just found 2 Aqua & Graphite, but thats not what I want. i want to change that white color toolbar to blue cell shaded or black, can I do that within MacOS ?

I know about shapeshifter but thats a 3rd party application which is paid. Sorry I don't have enough money for that. Tell me if there is such feature in Mac itself.


----------



## aryayush (May 16, 2007)

Just as a teaser for what is to come, all of these points are crap:





			
				iMav said:
			
		

> 2. As in windows If u right click on a file and select another application to open it and select it to be set as default same is not the case in MAC ... here if u choose another application for a file it will be only for that file and not the file type
> 
> 3. If u load ntfs drives they are loaded as connected servers (im still unable to make them writtable)
> 
> ...



_All_ of these are crap. They are wrong.

Which leaves these genuine complaints:
1. No way to cut and paste between two drives.
2. Grab does not have advanced options for screen captures.
3. The UI is not very customisable by default.

Three people slaving day and night to come up with flaws and the best they can do is three...


----------



## gxsaurav (May 16, 2007)

No people is working day & night. MacOS isn't that important anyway.....

& about those points being crap. Well...will you post why?


----------



## aryayush (May 16, 2007)

For me to do that, I need all of them neatly posted in that fight Club forum.


----------



## iMav (May 16, 2007)

u quoted them here cut paste ... sorry copy paste them ther


----------



## goobimama (May 16, 2007)

How can one expect people who are not at all familiar with the Mac OS to write a technical review? You may have used the Mac OS for a day, a week, or a month even but that doesn't make you a supreme authority in deciding what are pros and cons. 

This statement made by someone here should things a bit clearer as to what I mean.


> 6) Also there is no PIM. I do not have access to outlook/office on Mac, & m seriously missing it. There are 3 separate application such as Mail, Calender & Address book.



If you have used the OS extensively, you would understand that cut-paste is simply a waste of time. Drag and drop is the way to go. You might say this is sour grapes, but many a times I've found myself trying to drag a file from my Windows desktop to a drive, but not being able to. But then again, to each his own, the OS should have cut-paste feature.

I would go through the regular procedure of quoting a point, and then putting forth my objections, but I'll go the aarya way:
All those points are rubbish. Misguiding MS fanboys trying, oh just trying, to prove that Vista is actually better (gasp!) than the OS X.


----------



## iMav (May 16, 2007)

we are not giving a tech review hmm did gx write a tech review i guess not did i im sure i did not we are just telling what u get in a mac thts all if u feel tht we have pointed out something wrong tell us and we will edit our post else well lets just say the truth is revealed


----------



## aryayush (May 16, 2007)

Well, if you claim that what you are posting here is an unbiased review of Mac OS X, you should have the decency to back it up.

And don't try to make it sound like Mac OS X does not have cut and paste at all. It just does not have cut and paste between drives. It supports cut and paste on the same drive and when dealing with text. The shortcut is also the same as on Windows.


----------



## mehulved (May 16, 2007)

blackpearl said:
			
		

> I guess there is no option to submit error report in a Mac, 'coz mac users don't believe there _can_ be errors.


 Submit them upstream?



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Posting flaws in an OS actully helps the developers in making it better.


 Then go and tell them. I believe there are none of them here.


----------



## iMav (May 16, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Well, if you claim that what you are posting here is an unbiased review of Mac OS X, you should have the decency to back it up.
> 
> And don't try to make it sound like Mac OS X does not have cut and paste at all. It just does not have cut and paste between drives. It supports cut and paste on the same drive and when dealing with text. The shortcut is also the same as on Windows.


 see u cant even deal with the fact tht mac os x lacks a simple feature ...


----------



## mehulved (May 16, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> OK, I'd thought I would just ignore this thread because everyone knows how baised the unbaised reviewers in this thread are. But apparently, the other users on this forum are just as stupid as the initiators of this thread.


 Don't you guys have anything else to do?


----------



## goobimama (May 16, 2007)

You have started a post titled "Mac OS X Truth Revealed". What does that mean to say? That you have discovered some of the true facts in the OS X which you are revealing. Right?

But then you go on to say that these are just things you feel which may very well be wrong. And they are. Unless you go through the OS with a proper mindset of actually working with it rather than to find faults, you don't get the authority to write a review which by the look of it looks very technical and factual to me.

It's not my job to defend the Mac platform, but I hate it when someone needlessly passes comments with *no base whatsoever* and expect someone to come to correct him. At least gx knows *a little bit* about the Mac (though a lot about Windows, I might add)....


----------



## praka123 (May 16, 2007)

actually mac os X is a unix.so cut and paste is available,but hidden.I suppose MAC OS X also got coreutils(GNU pkg) like linux,bsd's.which got cut,mv cmds etc.
*www.rift.dk/news.php?item.7.6


----------



## mehulved (May 16, 2007)

Truth Revealed - This thread is full of fanboys.


----------

